

Today we’re opening up Foursquare Ads to all small businesses around the world. - nelse
http://blog.foursquare.com/2013/10/14/big-news-today-were-opening-up-foursquare-ads-to-all-small-businesses-around-the-world/

======
moriquendi
Is there anyone who can share the results of the advertising using Foursquare?

